# Collecting your SS in one lump sum rather than in mo payments



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

I heard that this can be done...hmmmm...anyone here ever tried/done it? I would think it would be advantageous in one aspect but detrimental (as in IRS/taxes) on the other.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I wouldn't be interested.
I will get a lot more back than I paid in.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Not possible from the government. What can sometimes happen is the a person did not file timely, but contacted the agency and so make a protective filing. That protective filing date can mean that there can be 6 or so months of benefits owed. 
But that's it for retirement.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Or benefits were not paid, even though set up, due to earnings but then the earnings turn out to be low enough to alow payment, so a bunch of months of payment are made at once. No sense deliberately doing that but it happens.


----------

